# Hugonaught state park Blue Blitz



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Yesterday evening we ran into a bluefish blitz in the surf. Forget the the sand spikes. No time to use them or any more than one rod per person. These fish averaged around 3 lbs. We were using cut mullet for bait. I know a lot of people kinda look down on the bluefish but my old arms got awful tired fighting them. A little soy sauce, lots of garlic and they pan up pretty nice too. Tastes better than most store bought stuff. The beauty of the park is that you can drive on the beach so your vehicle is right with you when you fish. They don't allow anyone in after sunset, but if you are there when the park closes, you can fish all night if you desire, or rent a campsite and spend a week or weekend.


----------



## Big Bill (Dec 31, 2004)

*clarification*

Huguenot closes at sunset, and if you are not a camper, they will run you off eventually.
If you have a campsite, which is less than 8 dollars per night, you can fish all night long.
Fishing is only going to get better!


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*Bluefish*

I think Bluefish are wonderful fish to catch and eat. I like smoked Blues almost as much as any other smoked fish. I was into a Blitz on Jensen Beach, Martin County, this past Saturday. Then the wind started and the fish moved out. Anyone that looks down on Blues may need a checkupfromtheneckup.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Hugonaught state park*

Hows the fishing there? do you get runs of reds?
Was hoping to get up there this fall.


----------



## Big Bill (Dec 31, 2004)

*Fall runs*

This beach is a great place to fish. 
Get runs of reds, sheeps, pomps, blk drum, whiting, blues and the sort. 
**
I am on vacation from October 27th to November 9th and will be fishing most of that time. If you can get here during there, let me know.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*Hsp*

Honest, I'm not trying to get any secret locations, but if you could give a general discription of where and how you fish HSP. Bait and weight? or my favorites, 1)Topwater, 2)metal, 3)soft jerk baits,. 

I think A/I is a terrific part of the country to live and without a doubt, one of Florida's best spots. Not cheap, but not much is cheap in Florida anymore.

Care to give any insider info on A/I as we are still trying to figure out where we would like to spend the "golden years" (which to me is fishing).


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*A/i*


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

jkcam said:


> I think A/I is a terrific part of the country to live and without a doubt, one of Florida's best spots. Not cheap, but not much is cheap in Florida anymore.
> 
> Care to give any insider info on A/I as we are still trying to figure out where we would like to spend the "golden years" (which to me is fishing).


After being here for five years, I'd say it's nice place to live, but the fishing is just so so... I moved here based on what the fishing was like back in the early 90's, last time I was here before the move was 1992. Sure isn't the same anymore, but if you are persistant or you just like to fish and aren't fussy about catching, it's a great place. If I had it do over, fishing wise, I'd have retired someplace else. 

A lot of the places we used to fish years ago are no longer accessable, progress at it's finest. If it was up to just me, I'd pack up and go farther south, but the boss likes it here, so that's not an option. 

Housing prices have increased here about 100% in the last five years too, but there's too much new construction on the island now and the market has been flat for the last six months, so now's a good time to be looking. A year ago a FSBO would last about 3 days, but now seems like not much selling, signs are out forever...


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*Amelia Island*

Thanks Surf Fish. I appreciate the candid input. Trying to figure out where to settle down is a difficult process. My wife's kids and grandkids tug hard at her heart. They are in the Annapolils, Maryland area. I lived there for 15 years and like the area a lot, but I know I won't be catching Tarpon in August or Bluefish in January. I always liked A/I and figure it is only a hard days drive from the kids, ......we will see. Thanks again.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Most things in life are a compromise, I guess. I wouldn't trade living in a big city with lots of traffic and more fish for living here with no traffic and not too many fish.

On the upside, the beach is never crowded, you can fish all year, and when you are on the beach in January catching blues, you'll probably have a hard time finding anybody else on the beach besides the occasional shark tooth collector. Most times this year when I've gone fishing at the beach early in the morning, nobody there but me and a couple seagulls...

During the summer the beach gets crowded at times, but the beach fishing sucks in the summer anyway  In the summer you can always go flounder fishing in the river or the creeks. I don't the think the "not what it used to be" phenomenon is just here, I think that's everywhere....


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

Surf Fish said:


> Most things in life are a compromise, I guess.
> 
> ...when you are on the beach in January catching blues, you'll probably have a hard time finding anybody else on the beach ....
> 
> ...


S/F
I agree 100% almost everything in life is some type of compromise, and fishing is high on the list. I think in a perfect world I would opt to follow the fish, at least up and down the East Coast, to the Bahamas for a little, and maybe even Mexico and Belize (although I've never been to either). But that is not to be in the absence of a large lotto win. I'm just a retired hump that saved, made a couple of bucks on Real Estate, and still works part time at a high $ rate. I'm with you, City life with fish does not beat, upscale beach life with less fish. I also blue crab, boat, like to sail, photography, etc. so if the fish are uncooperative, I shift endeavors.

If you are catching Blues in the winter from the surf with any regularity, especially if you are throwing topwater or metal, and you are the only one on the beach, you are a very lucky guy. I had another great Saturday this weekend, where this was exactly what I was doing on Jensen Beach, with only two other fisherman, (know both good guys) within 300 yards. The pods of mullet where tight and the Blues, Jacks and occassional Tarpon were eating hearty.

Did you say Flounder in the summer?? Now you are talking, A/I is sounding better and better. If you tell me that you can also catch Blue Crab, the combination of those two on the broiler is almost too much to turn down. 

The older I get, the more I suspect that things in general have deteriorated, (including me). I believe that since the U.S. population has doubled since I was a kid, the answer is just too many people. 

Again, thanks for the insight about A/I. It is a beautiful place, and back on my list.


----------

